
America has a massive truck driver shortage. Here’s why few want an $80,000 job - fawce
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2018/05/28/america-has-a-massive-truck-driver-shortage-heres-why-few-want-an-80000-job/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.6df1f8e12bf1&wpisrc=nl_most&wpmm=1
======
ColinWright
Discussed yesterday, 364 comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17173960](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17173960)

